# New to sticky flock



## jwaldmann (Aug 12, 2012)

Hi guys,

I just got my first piece of sticky flock in the mail today and I want to make a simple rhinestone transfer (I also got a 60 degree blade)

I have a roland gx-24... what settings do I do?


Can someone give me step-by-step instructions of how to use the stick flock (do you reverse the image or not...) or send me to a source that can help?

Thanks!


----------



## katruax (Sep 30, 2010)

jwaldmann said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I just got my first piece of sticky flock in the mail today and I want to make a simple rhinestone transfer (I also got a 60 degree blade)
> 
> ...


You don't reverse cut.... I would start at a pressure of say 180 and do a "test cut" It's a function on the machine and see how it cuts... They make adjustments from there until you dial in just the right settings...

There is more to cutting than machine settings though... Speed and blade settings also play a role and to start you will have to test, test, test... I would start out about 50% of your machine capable speed... As for blade setting... It should stick out of the blade holder about half the thickness of a credit card and make tiny adjustments from there until you have it dialed in just right.... 

Kevin


----------



## jwaldmann (Aug 12, 2012)

Thanks!! My other question is that in all of the videos the are working on a sticky flock work bench (meaning a giant sticky flock sheet). Is that so the flock adheres to the giant flock? Or can i just do it on my table with some cardboard. 

Thanks!!


----------



## katruax (Sep 30, 2010)

jwaldmann said:


> Thanks!! My other question is that in all of the videos the are working on a sticky flock work bench (meaning a giant sticky flock sheet). Is that so the flock adheres to the giant flock? Or can i just do it on my table with some cardboard.
> 
> Thanks!!



Using a workstation is pretty much old school... You can do that but sticking the template to any smooth clean surface will do... 

I actually have a cutting mat for sewing that I use....

Here are a couple videos that I did that may be of interest when starting out?


Creating a 3 Color Rhinestone Transfer with Two Templates - YouTube

Creating Rhinestone Transfers - The Plug Technique - YouTube

Kevin


----------

